# Cost To Install Wdh



## POtjm120

Wondering what the average cost to install a Weight Distributing Hitch is? My new Outback 250RS is in and I'll be picking it up in a couple weeks. Spoke to the service manager today and he quoted me $930 for a Equalizer, $970 for a Reese Dual Cam and $630 for a Reese Hitch with Sway Control. Knowing what the cost of the hitches, seems like installation is running about $350 to $400. Seems a little on the high side......

Tim


----------



## Ghosty

You must have really upset your dealer for him to be robbing you like that !!!!

Reese Weight Distribution with SWAY

Entire catalog of hitches

I mean REALLY!!!! Did this guy use to be a lawyer or something









My entire setup (prior to the SOB) -- to include reciever. hitch, Reese Sway and WD, AND PRODIGY ... was under $530... and that included them setting it up and everything...

But come-on $970 !?!?!?! Are the bars gold plated???

So to answer your question -- tell that robber thx but NO thanx...

Better yet -- Ask the dealer to break out the cost of labor and then the cost of the equipment... if it takes more than 1 hour to put on a hitch somethng is terribly wrong at that dealership -- 1 hour labor should be about $65 i would figure...


----------



## hautevue

I concur--the price is WAY high.

I paid $400 for my Husky with one sway bar, installed, leveled and including setting the Prodigy brake controller to be just right. Anything over $500 is a ripoff, IMHO.


----------



## gonewild

I paid $400 for my Equalizer "installed" when I purchased my TT.


----------



## huntr70

We get $809 for a Reese Strait-line, installed.

It does involve 2 hours labor, you need to drill holes into the frame, bolt the cam arms onto the frame, bolt the snap up brackets to the frame, disassemble the chain links from the sway bar ends, reassemble the chain links onto the cam arms, then do the set up and adjustment. And that is only done if the propane tank cover is not in the way. If it is, then there is more involved yet.

Our service rates are $98/hour, which is inline for other local dealers and car service shops.

Steve


----------



## W5CI

I got my Equalizer WDH with 1000# bars from Lakeshore with purchase of new 210rs for $350.00, it was used but like new.


----------



## Fanatical1

I was going to buy an Equalizer off the web for $299.00 and bring it to Lakeshore to have them do the install for me.

Lakeshore offered to give me the same set up at the same cost installed. I assume they they did not want me to 
buy all the things I needed from someone else so made me a good deal on the hitch.

Might be a good approach to get your dealer to quote the install if you buy the hitch.

Just a thought.


----------



## sdizzyday

I just picked up my 250RS from Lakeshore and paid $450 for the E2 Equailzer installed.
Sounds like your dealer is a crook!


----------



## POtjm120

OK everyone is confirming my suspicions. Guess it is time to call the salesman as I was talking to the Service Manager! Ghosty...funny that you make the comment about the gold plated bars....when I asked about the Reese Dual-cam, he said "Oh the one with the gold bars"! I am going to ask him to break out labor vs. parts as I can go on their website and an Equalizer E2 runs $501, yet they want $930 installed. I got a decent price on the trailer, only about $300 more than Lakeshore but 1000 miles closer. Told me to plan 2 1/2 to 3 hours for a walk thourgh. Guess their going to try to get the profit on "the other end."

Thanks for all the replys. Wonder what they would say if I said I'll bring my own hitch and tools.......


----------



## Nathan

POtjm120 said:


> OK everyone is confirming my suspicions. Guess it is time to call the salesman as I was talking to the Service Manager! Ghosty...funny that you make the comment about the gold plated bars....when I asked about the Reese Dual-cam, he said "Oh the one with the gold bars"! I am going to ask him to break out labor vs. parts as I can go on their website and an Equalizer E2 runs $501, yet they want $930 installed. I got a decent price on the trailer, only about $300 more than Lakeshore but 1000 miles closer. Told me to plan 2 1/2 to 3 hours for a walk thourgh. Guess their going to try to get the profit on "the other end."
> 
> Thanks for all the replys. Wonder what they would say if I said I'll bring my own hitch and tools.......


Hmm, that's quite a labor rate. They installed my Dual cam setup in 20-30 minutes. That means your dealer is charging $800/hour?!?!


----------



## twincam

We also had Lakeshore Rv do or hitch work and it ran slightly under 500.00! you might want to reconsider doing business with the dealer your talking to!!


----------



## POtjm120

I just spoke to the service department again. Said they will charge $130 for installation of a WDH. Askedif O.K. to supply my own and was told no problem. Their price for an Equal-i-zer $757, found it at RVwholsalers.com for $460 with free shipping. I know where I'm buying from! JUst need advice on Bar size...2009 Ford F150 SUpercrew and a 2010 Outback 250RS...1000/10,000 or 1200/12,000 set-up?

Thanks for all the great advice!


----------



## CamperAndy

I actually installed my own while I was at the Lakeshore shop. They said they would do it for me for free but I told them I wanted to see how it all went together, to make sure I understood it and could work on it without issue once I was on the road.

I don't begrudge your RV dealer for charging but it does seem like nickle and diming when you look at the whole deal.


----------



## CamperAndy

POtjm120 said:


> I just spoke to the service department again. Said they will charge $130 for installation of a WDH. Askedif O.K. to supply my own and was told no problem. Their price for an Equal-i-zer $757, found it at RVwholsalers.com for $460 with free shipping. I know where I'm buying from! JUst need advice on Bar size...2009 Ford F150 SUpercrew and a 2010 Outback 250RS...1000/10,000 or 1200/12,000 set-up?
> 
> Thanks for all the great advice!


This is a grey area. My gut says buy the 1200 pound bars incase you ever want to upgrade trailers even though the 1000 pound bars will work just fine for now and you may never want to upgrade. On this one you can flip a coin.


----------



## gonewild

Just remember you do want them to be able to flex under load. With the Equalizer, the tension on the bars not only transfer weight to the front of your TV it also provides the sway control. You could always check with the manufacturer. Provide them with all your info plus the tongue weight of the TT. From experience, I can say that I was happy with the 1000 lb bars with the 210RS and a 1/2 ton tow vehicle.


----------



## cwh

My wdh was used once by the dealer to tow a trailer up to AK. It was $275 and was in excellent shape when I sold the trailer after 5 years of use.

cwh


----------

